# How cool is this?



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/tls/2728242632.html



> Circa 1880's Shipwrights chest as estimated by the staff at Mystic Seaport Over 85 items from block planes, molding planes,scribes, awls, levels, caulking tools, saws, hammer, wet stones etc.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope to get a chance to spill out a few of the old chests I brought home from my dads house sometime soon.

There's what I would estimate at around 7-800 pounds of hand tools. Hammers, hatchets, hand saws, rasps, files, folding rules, pipe wrenches, torches, vices, clamps, chisels, screwdrivers, planes, wood blocks, levels....

Many were my grandfathers, some my dads and some just finds in the garages of widowed women which were given to my father for being their carpenter for hire.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I hope to get a chance to spill out a few of the old chests I brought home from my dads house sometime soon.
> 
> There's what I would estimate at around 7-800 pounds of hand tools. Hammers, hatchets, hand saws, rasps, files, folding rules, pipe wrenches, torches, vices, clamps, chisels, screwdrivers, planes, wood blocks, levels....
> 
> Many were my grandfathers, some my dads and some just finds in the garages of widowed women which were given to my father for being their carpenter for hire.


Ooo! Roofing hatchets? Let me know!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

So you want that trunk-o-junk? It's 20 minutes up the road from me, I'll take a ride....

Shipping to WV might suck though.. :laughing:


----------



## TheSider (Jan 31, 2012)

Old tools are cool


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

TheSider said:


> Old tools are cool


So are old threads :thumbsup:


----------

